# Mirabello Village, Crete--anyone stayed here?



## regatta333 (Sep 7, 2010)

There are no reviews for this resort on TUG.  RCI has a few, which are generally positive, but none of the rooms have kitchen facilities.


----------



## Loes (Sep 7, 2010)

We stayed at The Village Holiday and Leoniki Residence this summer. Both nice resorts and we had a kitchen. Most times we cook dinner ourselves being on holiday. But not in Crete. There are many restaurants in the tourist areas and they are very cheap (main courses from 5 Euro) and most supermarkets are relatively expensive. So you might not use a kitchen (for dinner) at all.


----------



## regatta333 (Sep 7, 2010)

We generally do not cook on vacation, but at least like to have the kitchen, so that we can eat breakfast in.  Otherwise, you may as well be staying in a hotel.


----------

